

Is artificial intelligence finally here? - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/07/08/is-artificial-intelligence-finally-here/
Chris Anderson at Wired blew it with The End of Theory.  The real story is that bottoms-up AI is here.
======
ars
No.

Intelligence is synthesis - taking old data and creating something new. This
method can only give you old data, and maybe new ways of looking at the old
data, but it can never create anything new.

